# New Series Of Top Gear Starting Now!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get watching car fans


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I've gotta watch fecking Dr Who, it's on in the background whilst I type.

We were at a wedding yesterday so the 710 missed her weekly Dr Who fix.

I'll have to catch up with Top Gear when it's repeated on Friday.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hadn't realised it was starting otherwise I would have used sky +. Got the Royal on now. 710 likes it so I have to humour her.


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like he has a new watch

anyone see what i t was, i thought maybe a speedmaster day date but not 100%


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I was watch spotting too,but couldnt tell you what any were!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm watching football.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

It looked liked Clarkson had a Bi-Compax Chrono of some description, but I might be mistaken. Hamster had a new one too.

Any ideas folks?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> It looked liked Clarkson had a Bi-Compax Chrono of some description, but I might be mistaken. Hamster had a new one too.
> 
> Any ideas folks?
> 
> ...


I thought Hammond's looked a bit like a Jacobs & Co but to be honest I was more interested in the Cars, M3 doing more mpg than the Toyota and the Ferrari doing 1-1/2 miles to the gallon


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

New 'Top Gear' DVD collection - out now! :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just finished watching top gear and quite frankly im dissapointed - because i expected the sales forum to be awash with breitlings very funny ,i quite like the rs audi's though would have one of those over a beemer anyday .

keep it up lads best thing on the box.

cheers

jason.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> just finished watching top gear and quite frankly im dissapointed - because i expected the sales forum to be awash with breitlings very funny ,i quite like the rs audi's though would have one of those over a beemer anyday .
> 
> keep it up lads best thing on the box.
> 
> ...


More likely to be full of selling their Audi's, or should it be the other way round h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> just finished watching top gear and quite frankly im dissapointed - because i expected the sales forum to be awash with breitlings very funny ,i quite like the rs audi's though would have one of those over a beemer anyday .
> 
> keep it up lads best thing on the box.
> 
> ...


572 BHP 

Incredible......

That AMG was a bit tasty too......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The new Aussie version of TG will start here soon... It will feature our own presenters and use the same format I think...should be interesting and maybe a bit more in youre face... LOL. We have the new Aussie version of the magazine out this week it seems...


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonm said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > just finished watching top gear and quite frankly im dissapointed - because i expected the sales forum to be awash with breitlings very funny ,i quite like the rs audi's though would have one of those over a beemer anyday .
> ...


Even as a car enthusiast, I am starting to wonder when the Bhp race will end... V10 Twin Turbo in an estate car.... madness (of course if I had Â£77k to throw away, I would be down the garage in a sho t


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

b11ocx said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Been going for years, ZL1 Vette reputed to have getting on for 600hp in 1969, try that on some old Goodyear Crossply tyres


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

for any of you expats who need their TG fix, the latest programme can usually be found on you tube. It's diced into 10 minute segments so you may need to hunt around for the other 50 minutes of the programme


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Or you can watch it on the BBC iPlayer.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b00...ml?src=ip_potpw


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Annoyingly it says Im a scummy foreigner and am not allowed to watch it... grrr...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

JonW said:


> Annoyingly it says Im a scummy foreigner and am not allowed to watch it... grrr...


I'm tarred with the same brush.

There are ways around it for you computer boffins - assign yourself a UK IP address..............it's a black art to me so don't ask me how to do that.

Or take the easy way out and watch it on you tube.

Luckily I can watch it courtesy of those lovely people at Sky.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Annoyingly it says Im a scummy foreigner and am not allowed to watch it... grrr...


If you really want to watch it, you can download it via "Bit Torrent" from www.thebox.bz - you have to register but its free!

The Box

If you need any assistance with Torrents, just ask or PM me


----------

